# New Clam Shanties are out!!!



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

It's a flip!!!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

That's about what they are raylynn. Mine looks like it could go in it after only 2 years. Absolute junk now, old ones were good, but the new ones I wouldn't spend a dime on. Only reason I have mine is because it was a Christmas gift from my parents.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Haha the new dumpster flip, if it sucks as a shanty it's easily converted into trash


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Lol that's where both my clam shanties belong. Mine were also x-mas presents and also two piles of sh$$. I am getting an otter 1 man I'm going to reserve 1 tonite hopefully.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

They are absolute garbage anymore. I've got an x2 that's probably going on 10 years old now. If I didn't burn through the door with a heater and if it didn't freeze in and rip up the sides on the seam it would look brand new. Besides normal wear and tear on the sled. 

My new one has all the cracks in the fabric from my 2nd trip owning it. Couldn't thaw it out because I was on Erie. A hole the size of a quarter from where the rear support bar rubs against the fabric. The extending poles don't lock in on a few of them. The windows are cracked. Litterally looks like I've had it for longer than my x2. 

It'll make it through this year then into the garbage most likely next spring. 

It's a shame with the price of them they don't even last 5 years


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Love it. Hahaha

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Love the side rod holders.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Minnowhead said:


> View attachment 193522


 Yep, that's where they'll end up. They're quality has really taken a nose dive.............Mark


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah you would think businesses would be a lot smarter than this. All they would have to do was read the history of Winchester Repeating Arms. 

This fine company after 1964 decided the consumer would buy anything as long as it had a reputable name. And they did for awhile.For a short time the ones that thought cheap azzed junk would still sell at big profits were right. But it soon went south after the American buying public wised up. Then a great reputation was forever destroyed. The quality eventually returned but the trust that was built with the American gun buyers was so severely broken. The company never did return to its pinnacle.

My very first clam was one of the one man flip overs. When I sold it 10 years later it looked almost like the day I bought it. I still have a clam 2 man flip over that was built in USA. It is a good one but I am glad I bought it back then and not now.

Clam will either wise up or fade into oblivion. In fact it may already be too late. Once loyal fans are fleeing to other companies in droves. Winning them back over will more than likely require a huge investment that the company is no longer capable of.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Yup, I was considering a Clam, but ended up going with Otter XTH Resort due to all of the bad reviews that Clam has gotten. My buddy got the 1660 hub shelter last year and each of the zipper pulls broke on the first use. I know it's not a big deal to replace with paracord or something, but still a bad look for Clam. I just sold my older clam 5600 that help up great, I just hope I don't regret it! Makes me nervous buying a first generation product like the Otter XTH Resort, but I'm willing to "risk" it because of their great reputation.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

In my opinion you get what you pay for with Otter. But real life, not everyone has the money to buy the most expensive. I think there are other brands that make a really great quality product. But Clam is not it...


----------

